# Utah Lake White Bass



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Last weekend, I headed over to Utah Lake, more specifically the Lower Hobble Creek Management area where the river dumps into the lake. Unfortunately all I saw were few white bass in the river but some monster carp, 10+ pounds. I was just trying to hook into a few white bass. I tried the Jakes Spin-a-Lure and Chartreuse Jigs but they wouldn't hit anything. Do any of you guys have any suggestions on where I should head out to next time. Should I continue to use jigs? I appreciate any responses.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been hearing where the Provo River dumps into the Lake, would that be a good spot?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

It can be... depends on when a school comes through. It could be really fast, die and then pick up again in just a few minutes because they kinda seem to mill around the river mouths. You can catch them up at Lindon as well... any of the boat harbors actually will probably have a few because of the structure. I don't target them specifically but flashy spinners because of the murky water and any sort of smaller rattling crank will usually do the trick. There are folks who use bright plastics or jigs and catch a mess of them as well. Hit up Tubedude on BFT... guy always seems to get into his fair share of them. I'm sure he can probably give you a few pointers.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Riverrat, I appreciate the reply. Have a good one.


----------



## Fish Finders (Sep 9, 2010)

Ok. So I have to ask... even if it is a dumb question. What exactly is White Bass versus other types of bass?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Fish Finders said:


> Ok. So I have to ask... even if it is a dumb question. What exactly is White Bass versus other types of bass?


White Bass are just another species of the Bass family.
Male White Bass are crossed with Female Striped Bass to create the hybrid "Wiper", which are sterile.


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

To be more clear White Bass, Striped Bass, and Hybrids (Wipers) are true bass.
Technically Largemouth and Smallmouth are part of the perch family, just like walleye and pike. To make it even more confusing the scientific name for the largemouth bass is Micropterus Salmoides. A largemouth is no where near a salmon or a char.

SlapShot


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

SlapShot said:


> To be more clear White Bass, Striped Bass, and Hybrids (Wipers) are true bass.
> Technically Largemouth and Smallmouth are part of the perch family, just like walleye and pike. To make it even more confusing the scientific name for the largemouth bass is Micropterus Salmoides. A largemouth is no where near a salmon or a char.
> 
> SlapShot


If I remember right, largemouth and smallmouth are part of the Sunfish family and the perch, walleye, and sauger are of the Percidae or percus family. It is very confusing, indeed.


----------



## Ruger67 (Apr 22, 2008)

Not sure which families the belong to but they sure do taste good!!


----------



## Fish Finders (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for describing the differences.


----------



## JigginJus10 (Oct 9, 2010)

LOL Funny doesn't seem like it ever got answered, just got me more confused about what family other fish are from.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

White bass don't get NEARLY as big as the large/smallmouths, but what they lack in size they make up with sheer numbers & spirit.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Easy to find.
Just turn left at the dirt road that USED to have a sign on it.
The theves just don't know when to stop out there.


----------

